# SI's mission and promise to our members!



## Pikiki (May 17, 2012)

Great rule I like this ....


----------



## Zeek (May 17, 2012)

My personal promise to the members is simple and straight to the point.

 The members will be put before sponsors. A site is nothing without a loyal member base and i am very aware of this fact.

 Feedback will be open to all and will not be edited or erased by the mods or myself. This is within reason guys, if a new member with 1-2 posts log in just to flame a sponsor we know what the deal is with that. Realistically though honest feedback whether good or bad will remain. Please think carefully on what you post though, once again that rests on you the member and not on me.

 With the above rules in place I would like to ask you guys to support the sponsors we have here and give them your business and a chance to earn it.

 All lab tests are welcomed on the site, you do not need special permission to post these. These tests especially when pertaining to gh are our only line of defense and protection from those wishing to sell us crap.

 These are the things that will set us apart from other sites and make guys actually want to be active here and call this their home board.


----------



## mike4563 (May 17, 2012)

Great post Zeek. 

I don't post all that much, or know many of the members all that well. But I can see that this is a pretty tight community and there is a lot of trust and respect between everyone. Everyone knows you can only earn both through being honest and open. 

I have already given my buissness to manpower, so I'm sure some positive feedback will follow.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 17, 2012)

Good shit man.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 17, 2012)

This is why I am here.   This is a tight ship family


----------



## DF (May 17, 2012)

Zeek are there any plans to bring on an Hrt sponsor?


----------



## JOMO (May 17, 2012)

This is great! Love this forum more and more as the days go by. Tight nit group.


----------



## Zeek (May 17, 2012)

I'm glad you guys are liking the board, it is your board after all!  I just post here 




Dfeaton said:


> Zeek are there any plans to bring on an Hrt sponsor?



 Definitely, we will have to be a little larger before we can wrestle a good one in here but it is legal and I am all for it!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I'm glad you guys are liking the board, it is your board after all!  I just post here



I look at it like this...

I'm a member here too. Why would I want to hang out on a shitty board with scumbags and assholes?


----------



## Georgia (May 17, 2012)

So you can bum fuck their soul?

I love this board EZ!


----------



## Spongy (May 17, 2012)

great post pops!  Glad to see this here!


----------



## Mr P (May 17, 2012)

good tread


----------



## Tilltheend (May 17, 2012)

Very good promise. This is a great place.


----------



## Malevolence (May 17, 2012)

Good stuff!!!!


----------

